# Animal Rescue Volunteers Wanted!



## vickylizzy (Apr 2, 2009)

Animal lovers urgently needed to help rescues throughout the country with transport for death-row dogs, homechecking, fostering, fundraising and more. If you would like to help, have lost or found a pet, need to find a new home for your animal, or could offer a home to any of the animals on our rehoming pages, please join our friendly online community, Animal Lifeline: Helping Rescue Animals in the UK, at:

Animal Lifeline: Helping Rescue Animals In The UK

Thank you!


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Ive registered my details. Looks like a great site.


----------



## vickylizzy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you!!  It great to see you on there.


----------

